# New shelf layout thoughts please



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I have negotiated an L shape space in a sewing room to construct a super detailed shelf, switching layout and came up with this modified atlas HO plan. I have added some under table staging and a mainline to switch to and from. I am looking for some thoughts (no I DO NOT) have any more space.










Thanks Guys, Mike


----------

